# Johnny O'Marter - character design



## SuddenLife

I've been working on several characters recently, and one is now at the point where he requires a decent character sheet; drawings from different angles, different expressions, etc. 
However, it's pretty difficult to make sure that a character is really recognizable as being the same character as the one in another drawing. It's easy to make them look roughly alike, but I want it to be spot on. 

So I need feedback. I've been staring myself blind on this and I need a few extra pairs of eyes; what can I do, to make the 3/4th drawing convince right away in being the same person as the frontal drawing and the profile drawing? Because as much as it's alright in terms of it being a realistic portrait, it feels like it can be better.


----------



## leighann

@meli ?? This sounds like a graphics design thingy. Sure wish I could help....but not my forte.


----------



## dickhutchings

I can't help. They look spot on to my eye. Pretty awesome drawings.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Seems to me his 3/4 face is wider than his straight on face(?)


----------



## abt2k15

chose a different light source. portraits with front source is kind of hard/ not desireable for quick understanding of face shape for the viewer.


----------



## SuddenLife

@Susan; ohh good point!
@abt2k15; That's also a very good one, thanks. 

Currently a bit busy, but I'll update this thread once I've made progress with him!


----------



## abt2k15

dont rush and best of luck


----------

